# Manmukh To Gurmukh



## Hai_Bhi_Sach (Jan 23, 2007)

*Manmukh to Gurmukh*​
The journey from Manmukh to Gurmukh may be categorised as follows:

*Stage 1: Manmukh* (self-centeredness).
A person who is self-cantered and only thinks about himself and the material world around him and is totally oblivious to God. 

*Stage 2: Sikh* *Anyone who sets out on the path of learning* and meets the specific definition of a Sikh as appears in the Reht Maryada (Official Code of Conduct). , or one who has set out on the path of learning and meets the definition of Sikh in the Reht Maryada (believes in: one immortal being, the ten gurus, the Guru Granth Sahib Ji, the utterances and teachings of the ten Gurus, the baptism of Guru Gobind Singh; doesn’t owe allegiance to any other religion) 

A term which has had parallel usage in the Sikh system is Sahajdhari. A Sahajdhari is not a full Sikh, but one on his way to becoming one. He is in the Guru's path, but has not yet adopted the full regalia of the faith. He fully subscribes to the philosophy of the Gurus; he does not own and believe in any other Guru or deity. His worship is the Sikh worship; only he has not yet adopted the full style of a Singh. Since he subscribed to no other form of worship or belief than the one prescribed for Sikhs, a concession was extended to him to call himself a *Sikh. * A  *Sahajdhari Sikh **is a*gradualist who would gradually tread the path and eventually become a full-grown Khalsa.

*Stage 3: Khalsa: *Total dedication to Sikhism. One who has *shed his ego and personality* and 
Truly honours the memory of Guru Gobind Singh *through his actions and deeds*. 

*Stage 4: Gurmukh*
One who is in his *final stages to achieving Mukhti *(salvation) and is totally God-cantered. He is the Saint, he is the Braham Gyani as per Sukhmani Sahib. 

If any of you learned people can define this any better then please contribute in a respectable manner. Alternative can we unanimously agree with these definitions. 
Also it may be useful to indicate where you fit in these definitions. Be honest if your consider yourself to be at least a Sikh.

"Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki Fateh"


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## Veeru (Jan 23, 2007)

1. Manmukh - who doesn't understand spirituality but acts upon his own perception. This could be anyone and has nothing to do with being religious or have taken Amrit. 

2. Sikh - anyone who seeks spiritual perfection, again has nothing to with being religious or amritdhari.

3. Khalsa - spiritually perfected

4. Gurmukh - who understands spirituality.


----------



## FCSIndia (Jan 23, 2007)

Manmukh to Gurmukh


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 3, 2008)

Can someone add new information to this thread ?


----------



## Joginder Singh Foley (Feb 5, 2008)

Good basic statements as to the levels one will pass through as one walks on the the road of sikhi as one inproves and gains knowledge and understanding, This Sikh for one has no problems with the various specifiacations of the levels of sikhi put up in the first post


----------

